# an ill-assorted match/couple



## Setwale_Charm

Cannot find a translation for that. I mean :the two that are not suitable for each other.


----------



## John-Paul

I have to think about this one, because usually we'd describe "why" the match isn't working . This is the most common one: "twee geloven op een kussen, daar slaapt de duivel tussen." Or: Hij is te oud voor haar.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Actually, I mean humour in it. I am talking about dogs and one is very small , the other one too big, so they are physically incompatible.  I wanted to put it the elegant way for their owners` sake.


----------



## John-Paul

Setwale_Charm said:


> Actually, I mean humour in it. I am talking about dogs and one is very small , the other one too big, so they are physically incompatible.  I wanted to put it the elegant way for their owners` sake.




Aha. In Dutch Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy are called "de dikke en de dunne". Or, in Groningen they would say dryly: da's een mooi koppel samen.


----------



## Touse

Een vertaling in één woord? Da's moeilijk. Een - humorloze - mogelijkheid is: *niet-harmoniërend* of *disharmonisch*, eventueel, *slecht (bij elkaar) passend.*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hartelijk bedankt.


----------



## Bellamie

Hi,

in fact I often hear the english word *mismatch*, dutchified with our nice dutch accent...
It's even in a dictionary:

*mis·match* (de ~ (m.)) *1* het niet bij elkaar passen
(From Taalweb Van Dale)

I'm not sure whether it's really considered to be a 'dutch word' now, but I must say I have heard it pretty often...


----------

